# Lsd



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

I tried a search and came up blank. How can you tell if you have LSD? is it in the VIN or somewhere else?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on your firewall or door sill, there should be a metal plate with the tranny code on it.

it'll be either 
RS5F50A... no LSD model
or 
RS5F50V..... LSD model


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

hey Matt, can you please fabricate me some custom brackets to fit the R32 calipers onto my 1999 Maxima SE?


----------

